# comcast box's



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am being charged for my cable modem and HD tv box's.

i know i can buy a modem, but i know squat about this stuff.
and idk if i can buy the tv HD tuners (or whatever they are called)

i have xfinity 3 play. i test out at 32m down and 11m up. if that makes any difference.

and my land line phone is plugged into this modem, if that makes any diffference.

i am seeing if i can save any $$ on my cable bill.

what would you recommend ?

thanx


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

just looked at the bill.

modem $10. HD tv box's, first 2 $10, the 3rd $4.
so we are about $35 a month for this stuff.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

In regards to the internet service, a good modem and a good wireless router will run you anywhere from $100-$200, so as long as you are staying with that service for a few years then it will be worth it. 

Something to note, however, wireless routers don't last more than a few years if you are lucky. This is why you buy the modem and router as separate devices. The modem will last a long time. You can get cheaper routers but they have even shorter life spans. The other issue with cheap routers is that they can't support as many active devices at the same time. It all depends on what you need.

Good luck!


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Xfinity likely supplying you with a gateway, a combo modem and router in one. It also has a phone jack. As getrex advises, an independent wanting to save money would buy each separately. A modem with a phone jack costs more. It's still a VOIP voice over internet design. As long as your wiring to all rooms is in place for cable and phones, I'd suggest cutting your plan from triple play to double play. (Tell xfinity you'll be using cell phones only to avoid an argument.) Then get 3 devices. A good DOCSIS 3 modem without the phone jack, a reasonable router for wifi to meet family needs (maybe a dual band one with ac in the name if you have very current devices for streaming) and a VOIP phone system that plugs into the router with a CAT5 or 6 cable and your home phones loop. Ooma is a great choice. I pay about $4 a month for all calls each month, unlimited US, Canada and below the wall. $10 more a month for extra features that maybe you don't use. The introductory triple play is cost effective until time passes and the rates increase. An ooma on sale appears regularly in sites like dealnews. Don't pay full price. True independence today is to get better internet, use cell phones and get your entertainment through devices like Roku, Apple TV, Amazon fire etc with Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime and now Sling and/or DirecTV Now.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx

i have been looking into this. its not easy. my first thought is = how much is a double play ?
even if i could just make a side move = get rid of the landline and get 2 smart phones plan for me and wife.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: comcast boxes ...Streeeeam, Stream Stream Stream*

We (all of us in America) are on the brink of a huge change in the delivery system of how we get our entertainment. 

If you have Comcast/xfinity now, do you 'take it with you' on iPads? Comcast is the most generous in this area. Lets you take most of your cable channels with you when you leave home, but on portable devices only. Great with high speed internet. Its Music Choice partnership has an app that let's you play music channels on devices and cast them (Air Play) to modern stereo receivers. 

But, they also chose to compete at the set top box level with a new X1 platform. Not the way the cord cutters want to go.

If you want to stay with Comcast and are comfortable with the old platforms, stay with them but 'nicely complain' to a manager at an xfinity store that rising costs are forcing you to look at alternatives. Then ask for advice on how to reduce costs. Would they be able to restart you with a double play plan for instance. Check out xfinity website in your area for rates. Hard to find standard rates because the ones that are easy to find are for new subscribers. Go to the store. Play dumb. Ask for the double play promo rate. See what happens. Compliment the salesperson on how helpful they are. If they say 'let me talk to my manager' you are halfway there. Talk about how your grandkids (even if you don't have any) want you to get DirecTV Now and drop cable (see below).

Then buying your own modem and router will save the monthly rental fees. But find some one you trust that has knowledge of how to set up a home network and secure it. 

If you can receive over the air channels locally, a roof antenna provides (believe it or not) a better uncompressed HD picture than any cable company or internet provider. On you way to being a cord cutter...

Latest and greatest delivery system is by new AT&T/DirecTV monster. On a new Apple tv device or an Amazon Fire stick or device they now offer DirecTV Now. Google that and see the channels and promos available. The current equipment promos are excellent. Check out the many cable channels available. HBO for $5/month more? Wow! Then you would not need the double play Comcast plan either. You would just need high speed internet from Comcast (providing you got those smart cell phones you mentioned). Maybe around $45/month for that?

So far, AT&T/DirecTV is letting everyone go portable too! Plays great on iPads and devices. And... if you're an AT&T cell phone customer and want to watch tv while out and about in the world, the streaming is free and does not count against your data plan monthly usage. The courts may test if this is an unfair advantage but it appears AT&T wants to send Verizon down the tubes, so to speak.

It's a lot to consider not to mention Hulu, Netflix, AmazonVideo etc.

Good luck!!:biggrin2: Sure you will get lots of opinions here.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

You can often get deals from your internet provider by threatening to go with someone else (there is plenty of documentation showing it). But keep in mind that the more services you sign up for to 'cut the cord' may, in the end, cost more than you are already paying. Two smart phones is probably going to be $90 a month on the cheap end, unless you can find one with a cheap second line option. Netflix and the like will be another $10-15 a month.

It all adds up. So decide what you actually need for connectivity (phones), internet, and entertainment. Then you can start looking into what options are available.

For example, I have a local fiber optic internet service that costs about $60 a month (I only pay half because I share with the apartment downstairs). I get my entertainment through the internet (many options!) and Netflix (I don't pay for it because a relative added another user to their account for a fraction more to their plan). I have a free smart phone with free service that I got, again, through family who added another line cheaply to their plan.

Edit.. I forgot to mention that I had an internet-based landline through MagicJack for a small yearly fee.

So there are many options if you can get creative with it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, first off, let me thank you for all this help :vs_cool:

LOTS to chew on here. i know very little about this stuff, and all of the choices = :vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


i am the phone wioth comcast right now.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, first let me say, i am not one to "count my chickens". but there seems to be some resolution to this. i just got off the phone with comcast, bout 45 minutes worth.

my bill was $225. i now have it at $172 for 24 months (we have had comcast for over 20 years) for no changes = still 3 play. the 2 play actually cost more, figure that out.

AND

we will get new tv boxs that turn our tv's into smart tv's = a bonus ? idk yet.

AND, a BIG one here. we will have to get 2 smart phones, no plans, just the phones. then, we download the "xfinity connect" app. then we will be able to use these smart phones (as real plan connected smart phones ?)anywhere there is wifi @ no extra charge.
now, just how well and user freindly this will be, idk. so, perhaps no extra smart phone plan bill.

stay tuned


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok guys, nuther isssue. there are many choices for phones. idk wth i am looking at.
what i am looking for : wifi (i guess they all have this ?), reliability, lower cost ($100 ?), idk anything else idk to ask ?

oh, a good place to get them ?


and. i don't have wifi in my house yet. but i think i can use a neighbors in the mean time ?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

If you are happy with triple play at a reduced price then give yourself a bravo for your effort/success.

I believe that if you purchase smart phones without a data plan (not Comcast's business), wi-fi will work in your own home and in Comcast hotspots to make and receive calls and access the internet using the Comcast app on the phones.

You will need wi-fi capability at home. You will pay more for the phones without any data plans. Try for advice at Best Buy or similar where they carry all brands and all providers.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i guess i am happy enough, for now anyway.

i was thinking. i know i could make calls and internet on wifi. i am unsure how well, if at all i could receive calls. and i doubt i could drive and use it at all. idk


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

There isn't much point in using them for calls without a plan, but you can get an app like WhatsApp for that. Your real problem is that any phone decent enough to take advantage of your mobile streaming would be at least... $500 each? Not sure since I haven't looked into it recently.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well, everyone has different needs. so "what i need", idk, but i don't think its much as i am getting by just fine without it. and i am learning this stuff, there is A LOT to learn. so i am going to go easy on it. i think right now the thing to do is get a modem.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Have fun!


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I was renting a cable modem from Comcast for years and years. Probably gave them at least $1k over that time period. Last June I bought one of these and stopped paying the monthly rental fee. Works perfectly.

https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Cable-Modem-MB7220-DOCSIS/dp/B019ZY1ZWS


----------

